# Batch Login



## walerka (8. Oktober 2015)

Hi ich habe folgende Problem mit batch/cmd

ich habe folgende Code

```
set zeile1=WILKOMMEN
set zeile2=Installation-CD
set zeile3%=Bitte geben Sie Schlusselkey


echo WaLLSystem\Install-CD                             vers 1.00
echo -XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo " 
echo "
echo "                        %zeile1%
echo "
echo "
echo "                     %zeile2%  
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo "               %zeile3%
echo "               -----------------------------
echo "                   %input%
echo "               -----------------------------
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo "
echo "           (Drucken [X] um Install-CD Abbrechen)
echo "           (Drucken [Pass] Passwort Vergessen)
if %input%==1 goto log
if %input%==x goto Exit
if %input%==Pass goto Pass
```

Frage:
wie krieg ich wo %input%  zwischen zwei striche, Passwort eingen 
ich habe mit 
	
	
	



```
set /p input=
```
 Probiert aber zeigt untere teil nicht ein nach %input%

Danke


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Oktober 2015)

Moin,



walerka hat gesagt.:


> wie krieg ich wo %input% zwischen zwei striche, Passwort eingen


hmm 
Kannst Du es bitte so formulieren, dass man es auch versteht ?? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## walerka (8. Oktober 2015)

das problemm ist wenn ich so mache 

```
echo "               -----------------------------
echo "             ->  SET /P input= 
echo "               -----------------------------
```

dann werd alles nach "Set /p input=" (echos) nicht eingezeigt sonder erst nach passwort eingabe und bespetigung
das will ich aber nicht ich   aber das die seite kommplett einzeigt!


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Oktober 2015)

aha .... 

Also, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, soll die Bildschirmausgabe nur bis Zeile 24 (aus dem ersten Post) angezeigt und dann aufeine Eingabe gewartet werden ??
das wird so mMn nicht funktionieren, da 'echo' erstmal nur den Text ausgibt!

Hier mal ein Link zu Batchbefehlen ... womöglich bringt Dich ja 14.1 weiter!
https://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Batch-Programmierung:_Batch-Befehle

In der Zeile würde ich auf jden Fall mal ein "@Echo off" eingeben !!

Bei mir wird der gesamte Text sauber angezeigt!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## walerka (8. Oktober 2015)

ich wollte  das alle 35 zeilen anzeigt bei start 
naja..


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Oktober 2015)

ja, und ??  das passiert doch auch .....

Gruß Klaus


----------

